# Which FoodSaver???



## cobrar97 (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm not sure which forum to post this under, so I'll start with general.
I recently got a RecTec pellet smoker and am having fun learning.  I find that when doing larger pieces of meat, I have quite a a bit of leftover.  
 It sounds like the FoodSaver brand sealer is something I'm going to need.  I was looking at the 5800 unit (which I believe is the current top-of-the-line.  Is there any advantage to going with this unit versus the another brand?  Is there another model that performs better than the FoodSavef?  Any advice would be greatly apprenticed.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 24, 2019)

I have the very original Food Saver,it has two options:
Seal and Vac+Seal.Simplicity and functionality at its best.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 24, 2019)

I have the 5460 which works great for me.  I'm not sure what the diff is but looks like the 5800 costs a little more.  I had slim pickings b/c I bought mine at Sams but like I said, I've been totally happy with it.


----------



## cobrar97 (Jun 24, 2019)

Can you boil the roll-bag material to reheat things like pulled pork?


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 24, 2019)

I dont see why not.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jun 24, 2019)

cobrar97 said:


> Can you boil the roll-bag material to reheat things like pulled pork?



Yep!  Works great.  I take stuff right from the freezer to a boiling pot of water.  Tastes as good as the day it was made.


----------



## Braz (Jun 24, 2019)

Not Foodsaver brand, but take a look at VacMaster Pro 350. It is what I have and it is a workhorse. 
https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/product-category/home-use-vacuum-sealing-machines-accessories-


----------



## bregent (Jun 24, 2019)

cobrar97 said:


> Can you boil the roll-bag material to reheat things like pulled pork?



I suggest you don't boil to reheat. Water boils at 212 and you can easily overcook, driving moisture and fat out of the meat.  Use water at simmering or lower.


----------



## mds51 (Jun 24, 2019)

I second the motion on the VacMaster Pro 350!! I have had mine for a few years and it is well made and it handles all the sealing I do of all my smoked products. I just purchased a second one for my son when his Food Saver unit died. He also says there is no comparison now that he has the VacMaster. Lisa at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited is a pleasure to work with and her bag and roll prices will save you a lot of money!


----------



## GrillMeister.atx (Jun 24, 2019)

cobrar97 said:


> Can you boil the roll-bag material to reheat things like pulled pork?


I've been doing it for years, but I've become disenchanted with the bags leaking.  They seem to be fragile, so be careful for sharp edges in the freezer.

Since then,  I have moved on to buying the bags made by Ziplock.  They have the quart & gallon size and are much thicker.  Pick them up on Amazon.


----------



## cobrar97 (Jun 24, 2019)

What about the VacMaster pressure machines versus a vacuum machine. Any better (since the price is higher)?


----------



## bregent (Jun 24, 2019)

cobrar97 said:


> What about the VacMaster pressure machines versus a vacuum machine. Any better (since the price is higher)?



You're talking about chamber sealers? Yes, they are generally better for a number of reasons (less expensive bags, can seal liquids, etc). But they are very heavy and cumbersome to move around. If you have a dedicated space to keep it that is convenient for your sealing needs (in or near the kitchen) and can afford it,  then I would consider one.

The type you get is really dependent on how you will use it. If you are going to use it infrequently, but for big jobs, get a heavy duty model (like a VacPro 350, or a chamber sealer) since you'll only have to move it occasionally.  If you're like me, and use it sometimes several times a day, an inexpensive lightweight one might may more sense, since you can store it in a drawer. My first food saver lasted 15 years. Currently I'm using a FM-2000 which I bought 5 years ago for $35 and is still going strong. It's super lightweight, fits in the drawer, and can lift with one hand.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 24, 2019)

I run an old V2244. <Old as in it's an older design, I got mine new>. Eventually when it wears out I'll get some thing better, but if you haven't used one before, and aren't sure on how much you will use it, I suggest a similiar model. Easy to use, no real big bells and whistles, but it does what it's meant to do.

But I don't suggest ..tossing the packages in a pot of boiling water. Like others pointed out, there might be holes in it from the freezer but more often from what I've found is one of the seals may not have taken as well. I always pin them to the side of a pot with a clip of some kind, and generally rely on sous vide.

Just make sure to check before boiling things for any failed or failing seals. <I can tell you that my father didn't and he put in a bag of pulled pork, with the bad seal in the water. It was a MESS>


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 24, 2019)

I have the vacuum sealer by Nutrichef. It came highly recommended. I'm not sure how I feel about it.

I've got about 20 sessions on it so far. It does a great job but every so often, for no real reason it seals a bag and leaves about 10 percent of the air in, which you don't really notice until you freeze and then notice that your bag is damaged.

So, for 55.00 I'd say it makes a nice entry model. But I'll be upgrading at some point in the future.


----------



## wbf610 (Jun 24, 2019)

As others suggested, depends on the use.  I have a old food saver, cheap model.  It has lasted me about 13 years so far.  I use it once/twice a month to seal meat, and freeze leftovers.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 24, 2019)

*We can also be reached by telephone at 661-332-5631 or emailed directly at [email protected]*

Vacuum sealers unlimited is a sponsor on this site, contact is Lisa - https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/vacuum-sealers-unlimited.286737/


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 24, 2019)

Nothing wrong with food saver if you buy the better models.  I have the game saver deluxe plus . No complaints at all . About 5 years old , and I like the bag storage 
 If I had to buy another , I would look at the vac masters , but would also look at the new game saver .


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 24, 2019)

I have the Foodsaver V3440.  It's been a solid performer going on 6 years now.  I've never had a problem boiling a vac bag.


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 24, 2019)

cobrar97 said:


> What about the VacMaster pressure machines versus a vacuum machine. Any better (since the price is higher)?


That's a big step up from a Foodsaver. But one that is really worth it if you can swing it. I bought the VacMaster 320 chamber sealer two years ago and absolutely no regrets. It's a monster, but I have it on a rollaround cart. We also have a FS 4800 on our kitchen countertop for the little stuff and the FS canisters which are really great. But more and more, we go into the next room where the VacMaster is and use it instead


----------

